# Ammo-Chips in planted tank filter



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

Had a nitrate problem last week, killing one platy with dropsy. Put in some ammo-chips to bring ammonia, thus nitrate down, and everything was back to normal levels. But, the hornwort started appearing a little more "sparse" and the java moss started forming a few small brown strings on top. 

Think the ammo-chips is affecting the plants?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ammonia problem, or nitrate problem?

Never used them. Does the label say it will hurt plants? The brown strings sounds like some form of algae.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

It was a nitrate problem. But, for some reason, whenever I've used ammo-chips in the past, it knocked the nitrate down next to nothing. I guess it absorbs it as well, even though the label doesn't mention it. 

I don't know. My tank's all over the place.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is all over the place, maybe you should do a series of water changes and check your filter and make sure it if flowing properly. If your Fluval has a polishing filter in it they will get nasty fast and impede flow...my experience with my FX5 anyway.


----------



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm just being impatient - that's all it is. Chances are I'm in mid-cycle and I don't want to keep screwing with water changes every other day. 

Origin, I would guess, is due to a nasty ich outbreak a couple months ago where salt and heat really weren't an option, so I gave it the Kordon knockout which most likely wiped the biomass clean of proper bacteria. With all the fish I have in there (see signature) I'm sure that's got levels fluctuating all over the place. 

So, I guess I'm going to have to accept it and do the water changes until everything stabilizes.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If the tank is still trying to cycle, I'd stop using chemicals to include ammo chips. They only delay completion of the cycle.


----------

